# Is it safe to wear a watch in the shop, around power tools?



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I know that it is generally seen as unsafe to wear any loose clothes, or rings that might get caught in a rotating power tool, but what about wrist watches?

Is there some breakaway clasp, that I need to add, that snaps off if a blade grabs it?


----------



## hcbph_1 (Apr 11, 2020)

I've been turning close to 60 years and had a watch on the wrist virtually every time. I've had leather, metal and expansion band and never caught one once. I don't have an answer for you on your question, maybe I'm safer or stupid but it's never been an issue for me.
Biggest share of my turnings have been spindles if that makes a difference.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

> I ve been turning close to 60 years and had a watch on the wrist virtually every time. I ve had leather, metal and expansion band and never caught one once. I don t have an answer for you on your question, maybe I m safer or stupid but it s never been an issue for me.
> Biggest share of my turnings have been spindles if that makes a difference.
> 
> - hcbph_1


I have a feeling that that is what I will find. If a saw blade gets to my wrist to hit a watch, then I have bigger problems!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well when im working with any machinery just to safe i dont wear long sleeves or anything on my fingers or wrists that could cause a problem.just because something has never gone wrong doesn't mean it wont.and trust me there are plenty of stories of just that happening.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

This is one of those "it depends " things. What tool? Does it have an auto feeder or does the nature of it pull? Where are your hands /wrists? What kind of wood? Etc. When I worked as a cable installer we weren't allowed to wear rings or watches or other jewelry . And a friend who was an arborist had a coworker get pulled into a wood chipper because he was wearing gloves.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Why do you need a watch? Take it off, then turn or make a clock that hangs on the wall. Or buy a cheap clock, but no fun in that. As an electrician, I saw many workers wearing watches and rings. Especially around electricity, it is just not a wise choice. My work safety training also applies in the shop. From my perspective, put the watch in your pocket and you won't wish you did.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

watch,whats a watch? who even wears one these days.took mine off 20 years ago,felt so good i never put it on again.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

You guys make a few good points. I want one because… I dont know.

But I think putting it in a pocket is a good idea.


----------



## CTTurner (Nov 22, 2020)

No watch on my wrist ever.
I try to loose track of time in the shop.
Safest way yet.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know if my situation may apply. I retired from the Oregon Dept of Corrections in 2013 mid March. I took a long wonderful trip to Germany with my all family. When I got back I took my wrist watch off. I've never worn one since.
You know what? I've never missed it. When I head to the lake or river or where ever the else, I come home when I've had enough. No worries! Life is short to sweat the little things. I've only got so many sunrises and sunsets ahead of me. I intend to enjoy them as much as I can. Somewhere down the road the Lord will decide when he wants me to call come home. I pray I'm worthy of that call. Will you be? I hope so.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> watch,whats a watch? who even wears one these days.took mine off 20 years ago,felt so good i never put it on again.
> 
> - pottz


Well besides all the people with Rolexs and other upscale watches, there are literally millions of people wearing Apple watches and fitbits and other smart watches.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> watch,whats a watch? who even wears one these days.took mine off 20 years ago,felt so good i never put it on again.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


yeah,the kid that works for me has an apple watch that tells him when he has a call,on his apple phone thats an arms reach away? and fitbits,i guess people cant exercise without that device telling them how many steps theve takin or what there heart beat is.i probably dont get it,and sure as hell aint gettin it-lol.sad that people depend so much on gadgets to live.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

I have two wall clocks in the shop, and another on my phone. I also have several wristwatches in a drawer somewhere that I haven't worn for better than 10 years. Who needs a watch that will surely someday cause you to lose a body part? I have enough accidents in the shop without just begging for another because of stupidity. Besides I have a wife who never fails to tell me what, when and where.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

If your wrist is that close to the blade, you already did something drastically wrong.

It's kinda like saying you should keep your finger nails trimmed so they don't get hit.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> If your wrist is that close to the blade, you already did something drastically wrong.
> 
> It's kinda like saying you should keep your finger nails trimmed so they don't get hit.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Yeah, kind of like a nose ring. If your nose ring gets caught up in your planer knives, your nose ring wasn't the problem.


----------



## Woodson59 (Apr 22, 2015)

Not that I ever wear one, you can't claim to loose track of time in the shop if you got a watch on. Wrist watches are generally reserved for lookin fancy at meetings for me.

But just thinking logistically lest you're sanding something on the lathe your in way deeper ******************** on most tools if it's grabbed you and made it to your wrist. I just wouldn't want cutting oil, WD-40, 80 grit, laquer thinner, wax, glue or most things I play with in the shop on my wrist watch


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

No:

watch
ring
bracelets
long sleeves
loose shoe laces
long necklace
long loose hair


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

No wrist watch on my property while working wood!

Decades ago as carrying a stack of 8/4 lumber and edge caught on watch band as I set it down. Metal clasp ripped a hole in arm 1/4" from major artery requiring stitches and ER visit. #IAMAKLUTZ

Be Safe, Not Sorry.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I wear a watch all the time, and haven't had a problem. Now that I typed that, I admit I do take it off when doing mechanical work on my tools (and other stuff), but that's as much the protect the watch as it is to keep it from snagging on something. I do remember when I had a day job, banning watches on the factory floor was a frequent discussion at our safety planning sessions. I don't recall we ever acted on it, though. The way those meetings went, usually some disastrous incident would be cited and that was grounds for a policy. So I'm guessing there was never an incident. But as they say: YMMV. PS, rings are a different thing altogether; I don't wear rings when doing anything in the shop.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> No:
> * watch
> * ring
> * bracelets
> ...


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

But I need to record how many steps get credited for doing a lot of chisel work.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

> I don t know if my situation may apply. I retired from the Oregon Dept of Corrections in 2013 mid March. I took a long wonderful trip to Germany with my all family. When I got back I took my wrist watch off. I ve never worn one since.
> You know what? I ve never missed it. When I head to the lake or river or where ever the else, I come home when I ve had enough. No worries! Life is short to sweat the little things. I ve only got so many sunrises and sunsets ahead of me. I intend to enjoy them as much as I can. Somewhere down the road the Lord will decide when he wants me to call come home. I pray I m worthy of that call. Will you be? I hope so.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Love this. Look forward to retirement. Agree that time is precious and our Lord has the plan.

But…I am a watch wearer. Timex Ironman has been a constant in my wrist for most of my adult life. Without it, I wouldn't know the date and might never get out of the shop (dog time…7x faster than job time). Maybe when I retire I can try the no watch life.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

One of the major bits of information my watch provides in my retirement is "what day of the week is it, and can I go to the lumber yard now?"

As for banning the watch around power tools, my solution in general has been to get rid of the power tools, rather than the watch. Noisy things hurt my ears.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I haven't worn a watch or even my wedding ring for the 28 years I've been married. I work in a chemical plant and company policy forbids watches and recommends that you not wear a ring while at work.

When I'm in the shop, one thing I don't worry about is what time it is. For me, shop time is measured by what I want to get done. I also have a wall clock that was a gift from my oldest daughter many years ago. It is a cheap plastic clock, but the sentimental value means I will always keep it on the wall.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm with Pottz. Got rid of my watch several years ago along with the ever present tan line. Every device made these days has a clock. The only thing I miss is having somewhere to put my fitness tracker. Still using an obsolete Fitbit One I stuff in my pocket.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Guys wear watches and rings in the shop all the time. Never saw it tobe a problem ever.

I still have the watch I wore in the early 80's in the cabinet . With the Alabama heat the knob rusted up and broke off…


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Years ago in the Army at sick call they had a picture of a hand with just the bone and fingernail left on the ring finger. There was a bloody sausage and ring next to it. The GI jumped out of the back of a 6×6 stake bed, caught his ring on a bracket and pulled his finger clean off.

Nope, no rings in the shop for this vet.

Being retired is a little like prison in that you tell time with a calendar, not a watch!


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry Jack, but just because you never saw it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. That sounds like if we don't rest for the virus, we won't have any cases. Accidents do happen, why add to the risk?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Years ago in the Army at sick call they had a picture of a hand with just the bone and fingernail left on the ring finger. There was a bloody sausage and ring next to it. The GI jumped out of the back of a 6×6 stake bed, caught his ring on a bracket and pulled his finger clean off.
> 
> Nope, no rings in the shop for this vet.
> 
> ...


Yeah rings are solid metal. Watch bands, however , are attached by spring pins that are designed to snap off with hardly any pressure. I worked in a jewelry/watch shop. We replaced bands and/or spring pins daily, sometimes just people that had gained weighed and trying to clasp it, the pins would snap. Even a solid watch with stainless band, the pins are still the same 1/2 mm ends, stick your pinky under the band and pull and it will rip right off the pins.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Having been a mortician for many years, and been involved with "Freak Accidents" or "Wrong thing at the wrong time" cases, over the years, I have always adopted a "Safety First" attitude in the woodshop. This includes NO jewelry of ANY kind, EVER. 
I cringe when I see guys even wearing wedding rings. What a planer can do to a human hand caught by a wedding ring is NOT something I would wish anyone to have to see. The unimaginable is out there waiting for a chance to happen folks.
So, IF I have a wrist watch, it goes in the pocket. I often just carry a pocket watch in thr little pocket designed for just that purpose in jeans.
Sorry. But I ENJOY being able to count to 10, and an on doing so for many more years.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

had a friend who's wife was in a warehouse store she reached to get something off a high shelf slipped and when she fell back her ring got hooked on the rack,stripped all the meat off her finger.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

The images of finger damage because of rings finally forced me to change my habits. The idea of taking the ring and watch off when I entered the shop never worked for me - I would forget too often.

I now only wear my watch and ring when going out of the house - in other words hardly ever this year


----------



## PWF3 (May 20, 2020)

Didn't have a clock for a long time in my shop but just put a cheepie up so I can take a quick glance at it. 
I've never felt the need for one since the iPhone is always in my pocket-and THAT is a safety idea seldom talked about. It's there handy, God forbid, if I ever have to dial 911.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Threads on this site always crack me up how they devolve:

OP: is it safe to wear a watch?

Answers: No! rings will kill you and eat your babies.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

So as usual, the topic evolved. Into more safety items. And the phone in your pocket in case a 911 need arises, be it an injury or a heart attack, is a great reminder.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I haven t worn a watch or even my wedding ring for the 28 years I ve been married. I work in a chemical plant and company policy forbids watches and recommends that you not wear a ring while at work.
> 
> - EarlS


I admit that when I was first married I wore my ring most of the time, and working as an RN I needed a sweep hand right there to calculate vitals. Most hospital rooms DO NOT have a clock.

That all changed when I started my last 9 years in Nursing. I was at a chem plant, and they too forbade watches, and or any jewelry on hands. I did have the sleeves rolled up for most of my life, but I haven't a clue where my watch, or wedding ring are anymore. At work I had them put in 4 clocks in my unit. If we had a call out I would put the super in charge on timekeeping, and documenting into their phones, everything we did, and mark the time it was done. They hated that, but I got them outranked. 

I have to say, not having anything on my hands, or arms now feels right. I have 3 friends I grew up with that are machinists, tool and die guys, and none of them have ever worn any jewelry, gloves, or anything except hair, and skin from their elbows down. Now all 3 own their own shops, and none of their workers are different. Actually as I think about this. I know a number of trades guys still in, and can't think of jewelry or watches on any of them.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Sorry Jack, but just because you never saw it doesn t mean it doesn t happen. That sounds like if we don t rest for the virus, we won t have any cases. Accidents do happen, why add to the risk?
> 
> - ibewjon


I know a lot of individuals that have been injured in the shop. You can't work in shops and not hear of accidents.

No…. I've never seen anyone get hurt because of jewelry. ...

Remember I'm not just a talker I'm a member of the been in the saw club…

Remember those who do a little work have less of a chance than those of use who do it everyday for 8 hrs…


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

> But I need to record how many steps get credited for doing a lot of chisel work.
> 
> - controlfreak


Lol

Ok. I'm still getting the watch, but I will NOT wear it in the shop!


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

> Threads on this site always crack me up how they devolve:
> 
> OP: is it safe to wear a watch?
> 
> ...


I think this is true of all forums. But they make good points about general safety stuff.

For the record, I am pretty conscious of safety (especially immediately following one of those "oh, man" moments), but I dont remember ever hearing anything about watches in safety stuff. Rings, loose clothes, jewelry, but never watches specifically.

I know why rings etc are bad (they add to the risk involved in power tools), but in general, I think that by the time a ring or watch is able to reach the tool, your finger or hand has most likely already been there…

But again, I won't wear a watch or ring when I'm in the shop.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> So as usual, the topic evolved. Into more safety items. And the phone in your pocket in case a 911 need arises, be it an injury or a heart attack, is a great reminder.
> 
> - ibewjon


Great point! With a phone if you had a heart attack, you would have to fumble through your pockets, rolling on the ground until you could reach it, pull it out, flip it right side up, try the fingerprint unlock, try it again, try it again, give up since that rarely works, remember your unlock code, type it in, etc.
BUT, with an Apple Watch you could leave the phone wherever it is and just hit the button right there on your wrist.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> But I need to record how many steps get credited for doing a lot of chisel work.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> ...


And today I was hand cutting tenons and my watch buzzed "bicycling finished"


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

My phone is in a holster on my belt. I don't need to reach into a pocket.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Phone? Que es "phone"? I'm an old hippie, I don't carry a tracking device. I don't work without someone else in the house on "scream alert".

I've had three heart attacks. If you think you're having a heart attack but you're denying it - *YOU'RE HAVING A HEART ATTACK!*

*Sidebar:*
As a hippie I've tried to stay off the grid and out of databases most of my life. I was so far "off the grid" that when I applied for SSDI I was rejected because my birth certificate was *wrong* and that I needed to change my birth year. It never occurred to them that their records might be incorrect. The only possible answer was that my sainted mother was wrong about my birthday for lo these many years.

*[email protected]#$%& Gov't!*


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

It's not a good practice to wear long sleeve shirts, watches or jewerly such as wedding rings and necklaces in any shop with machinery that could possibly catch them. Hand tools your ok, but not with machinery. Too easily caught in the tools.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

why even debate whether wearing jewelry is safe or not,why even take a chance.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I would think the most dangerous machine to have long sleeves around would be a lathe followed by a drill press and maybe a bandsaw. I don't have a lathe and mostly work with hand tools now but still use a powered jointer, planer and table saw. I always wear a watch and ring mostly because I haven't really thought about it but having said that I feel they may complicate an accident but doubt they would cause one. I just don't get that close to moving blades.

I do have a smart speaker, sorry @MadMark2 but I am very much on the grid. I started thinking about how difficult it would be after a horrible accident to control bleeding AND get my phone out of my pocket. My phone stays in my right pocket. Imagine using only my left hand to get the phone out of my right pocket. I think I may have two options here. Both may require adjusting some setting but I think it may be worth the effort.
1) Make sure you can "wake up" your phone with a verbal command like "hey Google call 911" 
2) make sure your speaker can do the same.
This also means you will need to be able to kill any machinery noise that will overpower the ability to communicate. I have bought an old Delta band saw with a toggle switch recently. Might be time to get a wide paddle stop switch for that saw just in case I need to use my knee or elbow to do it.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll go against the current here and say that in one case I know of a watch was protective and was a very good thing.

A friend of mine was trimming his house and cutting crown molding on his miter saw. Late at night, tired, trying to get one more thing done, somehow pulled the miter saw straight down on his arm, cut his watch in two, but just needed bandaids on the wrist. A lot of blood, but I think he didn't even get stitches.

Maybe you should wear chain mail wrist gaurds!

-Paul


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

> I ll go against the current here and say that in one case I know of a watch was protective and was a very good thing.
> 
> A friend of mine was trimming his house and cutting crown molding on his miter saw. Late at night, tired, trying to get one more thing done, somehow pulled the miter saw straight down on his arm, cut his watch in two, but just needed bandaids on the wrist. A lot of blood, but I think he didn t even get stitches.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think his watch was probably of better quality than my budget allows, but that is definitely a unique experience!

Chain mail would actually be the worst possible choice because it would get caught in the blade etc and then your arm would look like it went through a meat grinder… maybe plate armor, would work though…


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> Maybe you should wear chain mail wrist gaurds! -Paul


 I smell a marketing opportunity for new class of Kevlar cut proof gloves maybe? 
Might be cheaper than saw stop brake modules and new blade.

LOL


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> why even debate whether wearing jewelry is safe or not,why even take a chance.
> 
> - pottz


Why take a chance and operate a tablesaw at all?

When you don't have to.


----------



## Rodango (Jul 6, 2020)

My friend lost three fingers to the shaper. His glove was caught by a big splinter and the auto-feeder dragged his hand into the cutter. Doh, gloves, right? I see watches pretty much the same way. Perfectly safe until they're not. A history of wearing one safely justifies the complacency that could lead to the next accident. And it would be an accident, because no one plans to go get hurt, right? I'm going to focus on limiting my exposure to danger because you really can't be 100% safe, but you do the easy things at least! And my nice watch was stolen and haven't replaced it


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

The retired cabinet shop owner around here lost his thumb on a shaper.

Everybody's hobby shop has there own rules. Just be safe…


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> . Doh, gloves, right? I see watches pretty much the same way. Perfectly safe until they re not.
> 
> - Rodango


Actually, no comparison. Go to walmart or amazon and buy some watch band spring pins. If you think chinese tools are junk, wait til you see what they make for 10 for $1. I think I can snap them with my eyelids or by looking at them. If a 1 mm spring pin actually pulled your arm into a tool, i'd be more concerned with brittle bone disease.

But really the funny thing about these kinds of discussions is people freak out about certain things, and completely forget they are breathing in dust and toxic chemicals , known carcinogens and VOCs from finishing products.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

I've worn a smart watch for the last 8 years (two different watches, both android, with round faces).

Before that, I'd worn conventional mechanical or digital wrist watches for most my life. I feel off balance and half naked if I don't have one on.

Like someone already said, if the watch gets caught and I get injured, it ain't because of the watch; I was something else wrong.

I quit wearing my wedding ring when it no longer fit, years ago.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

If'n my watch or my wedding ring get THAT close…..I'm doing something very wrong…

About like the fighter jet tech, who wear his tools in the back pocket of his coveralls…..snagged the D-rings to the ejection seat….and took a fatal ride out of an A-4 Skyhawk…..


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks like a bunch of excuses to wear a watch. Go for it. Your choice. Not mine.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

may people do and many people don't you are the one that has to decide. I can tell you this, it is not safe for the watch.


----------



## Rodango (Jul 6, 2020)

The really important thing, to me, is to limit risk.

I have friends who work with dangerous animals. I guess that's a life choice as well as a job or a hobby.
In that arena the smart saying is, 
"it's not your lack of skill that will eventually get you nailed - skill and ability lead to complacency"

Like carving a stick on the tablesaw, or not using guards.

In fact, risk "opportunities" tend to "stack." If you are wearing a watch and leather soled shoes and are stung by a bee, you may slip on sawdust and get your watch caught in a spinning tool.
- smooth soled shoes
- hole in the window screen
- sawdust not cleaned up on the floor
- one moment of inattention
- wearing a watch

"They said it couldn't happen. Then it did." It went from a minor (hopefully) cut to a mangle or even an amputation. Yikes

I won't even try to tell other people how to live their lives they're not listening and I'm probly wrong. It may well be a matter of choice. But I will say that *nobody expects the unexpected*!


----------



## BigShooter (Jan 22, 2020)

30 years ago I got my first lathe. There was a warning on it not to wear a necktie while using. I have spent the last 30 years imagining that mishap.

I wear a ring, but I don't have any other jewelry or a watch. I have heard the warnings about jewelry but haven't really considered taking my ring off. A watch could be different, I would think it would get caught on way more things. I used to have a belt watch, but I broke the crystal a few times and finally gave up.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wow 58 posts about weather you should wear a watch or rings in the shop,really!decide and do what you want,if you dont worry about it do it,if you think there might be a situation that causes a problem and rips your finger off dont.debating safety is always unsafe,be careful period and you wont be posting pics of bloody or lost digits someday.im done with this conversation.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

discussions like this always remind me of a story i read years ago. I woman wrote in to a advice colum in the paper to offer some advice to women who insist their husbands wear a ring. Her husband was an electrician and did not wear any jewelry while working but she insisted he wear a wedding ring. He was electrocuted because his ring touched something it shouldn't. Don't let anybody tell you what is safe if you feel unsafe don't do it


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

My watch is on my left arm, and is tight enough to leave marks, nothing hanging loose from it. Same with the ring…I am always using my right hand when working. Nothing on the right hand or wrist….always have me sleeves rolled up.

Shop is mainly hand tooled….


----------



## Rodango (Jul 6, 2020)

Miss being around people more these days, think it makes me more talkative….


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

In high school a friend was working at the grocery store and jumped off a shelf rack and grabbed a roof truss. He hung there for a moment and let go. His class ring ripped his finger off on the way down. Nothing is guaranteed, pay attention to moving parts and what may possibly get entrapped. Funny no one has mentioned long hair yet.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Too scared to?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Start from the top and read where I mentioned both long hair and beards.

I wear a "good muslim" beard - over two fists in length from the chin. Was drilling with a corded hand VSR drill and snagged my beard. Lost about 1/2 of the left side in one massive *PULL!* Owwwow! Hurt like a B and was stupid self inflicted error.

I was server room support for Army and never would be seen by others. It came from on high that *"ALL MUST WEAR TIES!"* Not being a tie person (I fail to see how performance in a technical position is determined by the presence or absence of a colored rag around ones neck, but I digress) I tried to resist but was told "do it anyway". I finally won an exemption because I argued a tie was a "safety hazard" for strangulation! For "evidence" Exhibit A was a tie I had fed halfway into the paper shredder …


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> . Funny no one has mentioned long hair yet.
> 
> - controlfreak


Probably because the question was strictly about watches.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Problem solved…


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> Problem solved…
> 
> - Ripper70


Ahh, yes, a lump of glass and metal attached to a long chain, what could possibly go wrong


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Missed that. We use 6' drill bits all the time in my business. One time an older gent with a really long comb over that he swirled around his head. A burr on that shaft cought it and the only meaningful hair he had was gone in a snap.


----------

